# ground force dog blind



## grasshopper (Jun 27, 2007)

Has any tried the avery ground force dog blind


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard nothing but good things about the blind. It's a giant step up from the Finisher Dog Blind.


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

It is a very nice blind. They are coming out with the Ultra Low model here in a couple of weeks too! 20% smaller in all mearsurements!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Freestyle Honkers said:


> It is a very nice blind. They are coming out with the Ultra Low model here in a couple of weeks too! 20% smaller in all measurements!


Ya, 17 inches high is this years model. I've got a dozen of them that are in transit to my place as we speak. I hope they get here sooner than later!

BTW, 15% off all preorders. 

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/394

FYI


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmm... I was planning on getting one or maybe a mutt hut, my finisher is way to high profile. BUT, I have a pretty tall, 90 lb labrador, will he fit? He already knocks the finisher all over the damn place getting in it :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i heard the mutt hut doesn't stand up to wear and tear.


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris, you going to have the blind in Nat Gear?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have one. Nice blind, plenty of room for a bigger dog. That's why I got it, my Finisher blind is a bit tight for Josie, but will work fine for Sunny who is a smaller lab.

That sliding lock pole system is a bit of a pain in the butt, however, it's about a good of system as anyone currently makes. In all fairness, the umbrella system in the Finsher is a pain as well.

One thing I like about the GF Blind is that it folds flat, rather than collapsing into a clump like the Finisher. Makes it easy to transport & store, strapped to the wall of my trailer with my field blinds.

How it holds up remains to be seen. The cover seems to be thinner and not near as tough as that on the Finisher...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I had to Mutt Hutt, used it for a half a season, hated every minute of it. The grommets ripped out of it the first week I had it. So every time I set it up I had to track down my nice little ziploc bag full of grommets. It was also big enough to allow my dog to stand up in it.

I got FA to send me a new one and traded it off on the GHG Ground Force. I love that blind. I actually love the slide lock system. It is a cake to set up and take down. All of the parts are attached (no loose bar or bag full of grommets). It also seems like it is a more solid blind. The low profile keeps the dog from trying to stand up in it.


----------



## grasshopper (Jun 27, 2007)

Picked up the ground force over the weekend. It seems to be very substanial. I like the slide lock feature. We will how long it will last. 30 straight days in Canada will tell.


----------

